

Neurosci research identifies more effective way to teach abstract math concepts - CapitalistCartr
https://ed.stanford.edu/news/stanford-neuroscience-research-identifies-more-effective-way-teach-abstract-math-concepts

======
jcr
The paper "Learning to See Less Than Nothing: Putting Perceptual Skills to
Work for Learning Numerical Structure" is available from the aaalab.

[http://aaalab.stanford.edu/wp-
content/uploads/2015/05/Tsang2...](http://aaalab.stanford.edu/wp-
content/uploads/2015/05/Tsang2015LearningToSeeLessThanNothing.pdf)

